# What is your favourite SF short?



## Justin Swanton (Jun 28, 2018)

This one often comes to mind...







...but this one remains my favourite.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 28, 2018)

On Your Mark by Hayao Miyazaki | Short of the Week


----------



## Justin Swanton (Jul 2, 2018)

No-one likes SF shorts?


----------



## Onyx (Jul 2, 2018)

I generally don't. It is too hard to make good SF film to squander the effort on a one-liner story. So the production values are generally low, the story overly simplistic or both.

I think this is a fantastic SF short, but it really doesn't have as story:


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 28, 2021)




----------

